# Corsair h115i Elite Capellix „LED-Platte“ weiß oder transparent?



## skywalker74 (28. Dezember 2020)

Moin moin,
hab mir die besagte AIO geholt und dies zu großen Teilen wegen der RGB-Beleuchtung und insbesondere der (austauschbaren) transparenten Platte.
In allen unboxings die ich gesehen habe, war eine schwarze und eine transparente beigelegt. In meiner war jedoch die schwarze und eine weiße?! Hat noch jemand eine weiße statt der transparenten Platte?


----------

